# scratching? What is normal?



## salesmother (Feb 6, 2005)

I have a question that may sound strange, but is any amount of scratching considered normal? I have Bentley on wet and dry chicken soup. I notice that he mostly scratches when he 1st gets up, right before he goes out and some times he will lick himself at night before going to bed. I know food and shampoos are trial and error and some can be inhalant allergies, but I wanted to know if any itching is considered normal? Thanks so much for all the great info you all share!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

well, we didnt really notice that gruffi was scratching "too much" till he started bleeding from it. we didnt really take notice. well, we took him to the vet and it turned out it was allergies and put him on steroids and antibiotics....he was also losing a lot of hair on his face.

now we can tell...and he's scratching a little more than usual so we started him on childrens benedryl. 

anyway...to answer your question: i think you should give it some time. if he's scratching a lot....where evertime he's walking he stops to scratch--then chang the food. thats how often gruffi was scratching. good luck. i hope someone knows more about this stuff than i do.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Doctor Cathy has a good point......dog's scratch and we frequently just don't notice it because it's what we've seen dogs do. I think the key is in paying attention to your own dog and determine what is normal scratching (like humans have to scratch a little itch here and there....excuse me I have to scratch a little itch next to my nose) and what is abnormal for your dog.

Check for fleas. Obvious, I know but I missed that once and given Pico Benadryl when it was fleas! Even if you don't see a flea if you see tiny black specks, that's flea poop.

Check for anything that looks abnormal on his skin, like red spots where he licks or raw areas or areas bare of hair where he scratches or licks.

Benadryl will probably work for the above itching but if there is blood, take him to the vet would be my advice.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by salesmother_@Feb 21 2005, 02:19 PM
> *I have a question that may sound strange, but is any amount of scratching considered normal?  I have Bentley on wet and dry chicken soup.  I notice that he mostly scratches when he 1st gets up, right before he goes out and some times he will lick himself at night before going to bed.  I know food and  shampoos are trial and error and some can be inhalant allergies, but I wanted to know if              any itching is considered normal?  Thanks so much for all the great info you all share!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36698*


[/QUOTE]

I have the same situation with Kallie. She rarely scratches or licks, but when we get in to bed she starts licking herself... feet, body, ..... If I tell her to stop about 3 or 4 times, she finally will. ???


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Bailey is a scratcher>He always has.At first I put him on Benadral...that didnt help.Made sure I was rinsing good with baths... didnt help,,,Put him on Derm Caps...didnt help<I guess hes just a scratchie kinda guy.LOL Kirbie isnt a scratcher
Forgot to add..Vet checked him out & diet changes didnt help either.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

some scratching is normal..just like us we itch from time to time. now if they seem to be constantly licking, chewing then u can worry







also puppies can itch b/c they are growing fast and it stretches their skin and this can cause some itching


----------

